# Stripping Basket?



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for two manageable but small stripping baskets for myself and my girlfriend for surf fishing.

Has anyone used a bucket with rope or some other household basket?

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

save your money do without


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

what about a round clothes hamper wedged into a intertube? 

just spit balling here


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw a DIY one where the dude used this $5.00 Ikea kids stool, drilled a few holes in the bottom for drainage, cut slots for a web-belt, and hot-glued some nerf darts (30-pack from Wal Mart for like $8).

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60248418/

http://www.walmart.com/ip/38543310?...12336232&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=96447623792&veh=sem


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We just had a thread about Stripping Baskets. :

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1424703572


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

This one from Orvis is the standard for all the surf guys from NJ-Maine.
Pricey but will last a lifetime. 

One cool feature that everyone should do if they make their own is to incorporate the rounded notch on the sides to hold your rod.

http://www.orvis.com/p/durable-stripping-basket/1433


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Net 30 nailed it - that's a good solution. Orvis offers coupons all the time if you sign up for their newsletter. Usually $25 off $50 or more. I go load up on poppers when I get one since those are time consuming to tie myself. The guys working there know I am going to buy $51 in poppers when I walk in!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have two different models from William Joseph that I use sometimes if there's a lot of current. Most of the time I don't use any.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Bay Yat, you don't want to sport that contraption around in that new ride of yers, do ya?   ;D


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Hey Bay Yat, you don't want to sport that contraption around in that new ride of yers, do ya?   ;D


Man I actually read the OPs thread wrong. I thought he was looking for a floating bucket for the surf. My mistake. Hhhahaha

I actually sport a home made bucket.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have a part number or link to where you sourced the plastic?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I go it from US plastics


----------

